# IMR-4064, Varget, IMR-4007 SSC



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

anyone using these in 22-250 [50gr?], or 243 [65-75gr?]. I see that the 4007 is a good speed powder. Just wondered if anyone has any loads they would like to share.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm using 42.5gr I-4064 with a 70gr Sierra Blitz King in my .243. Haven't done any serious load workup with the load but it will hold under an inch at 100 with an improvised rest. It's at or near max based on the manual you are using so check it first.

I'm only using I-4064 because it's a good powder for my .270. If there is a better choice for 70gr .243 than I'd be willing to try it out.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

varget produced excellent accuracy in the 22-250 that i load for - i believe it was 35 grains max with a 52 grain speer? little on the slow side - clocked in at around 3500 fps, but i'm not so concerned about hyper velocity. got exceptional speed from imr-3031, a little too exceptional, and am planning a load change.

huntsman, my love affair with 4064 continues.. it has proved sub-moa in 5 different 30-06's (savage 114 bolt, sako aIII bolt, and three rem 7400/742's) using 48.0 grains, averaging 2680 fps, with as little as 10 fps deviation in the savage. 180 grain sierra round nose or spitzer - doesn't matter. everyone i talked to said that 4064 was too fast to push a 180 grain bullet accurately, but i simply don't see it.

on a whim, i loaded some 4064 for my 223 this week. went to the range on monday, and proof tested up to the max of 26.0 grains (52 grain sierra), then shot a 5 shot group with the 26.0 grain load.

4 of 5 shots measured .467"@100, and the 5th shot (maybe me?) expanded the group to .909". i went home and loaded up 20 more, shoot a few more groups for testing, but it looks pretty promising. and this group was shot from a lowly NEF single shot, without letting the barrel cool in between shots.

i absolutely love imr-4064. and the long cut extruded powder, while it doesn't meter as well as ball powder, it practically fills the entire 223 case, and i like a full case.

after shooting at the range, i talked to a guy a couple of booths down, and commented on the 4064. he commented that his 22-250 loved imr-4064 as well.

so.. i'll probably shoot some 4064 in the 22-250 at some point, though right now i'm testing ww748 with it. i'd look at it hard at the 4064 if you already have some.

(btw, the imr-4320 that i tested on monday from the 223 shot very well also - .601 for the 5 shot group. i'd test that more, but i've got pounds of 4064, so i'm going that route first.)


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I've been using Varget in .243 for 6 or 7 years now. Good accuracy, I don't have the load data in front of me right now but I've been happy with it. It's kind of my go-to powder for a lot of my centerfires. I've used it in .260, .270, 7mm-08 & 30-06, too.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

MP- thats one of the bullets I want to try again with that powder. My Rem 700 HB Vt groups one hole at 100 with AA-2015BR/ 70gr Nosler B-tip, but Id like to try the others out to see what they might do also. The new 4007 powder looks like its faster [velocity] than 3031 also. Something I was going to tell RZ about.

RZ, indeed, when I thought 4064 you came to mind. Thanks for piping in. A few friends said theyd used it in the 22-250 application with great results too. 

Muns, thanks also, as I want to try Varget in a few different calibers too. I have a possible deal on a NIB Rem 700 in 270 cal.....although I like 4350 and 4895, the others are worth trying.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm beginning to think IMR 4064 is one of the most versitile powders out there. I know a guy who uses it in his '06 with excellent results. Some of my best loads with my 358 and 348 Wins are with IMR 4064 and also some good ones with dads 35 Rem. I haven't tried it in my 270 but I think I may have to load a few with it and see how they perform.


----------

